# New fantasy player



## Buckhead (Apr 19, 2009)

Heya Im starting a HE fantasy army since my BA are a bit boring/lackluster atm.

I was wondering what would be a Nice cheap HE army that has alot of Swordsmen of hoeth in it.

I would like just to bu the minimum about of stuff necessary

CHeers  :biggrin: :victory:


----------



## Snoza (May 30, 2009)

Well with HE's they have a uniqueness, meaning that they only need a minimun of one core choice under 2000points, compared to the rest of the WFB range, so i would suggest getting a unit of Spearmen, and Making them Lothern Sea Guard, then you can get as many Swordmasters as you want, i think you can have a maximum of 4 special choices under 2000points. But at the Moment i dont have my copy of the Army book on me so i cant be to sure.

I hope that helps.

Snoza


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i think HE have slightly more special choices, and in fantasy spam rarley works, espicaliy with a fargile army like HE. you need a balnece. you can still foccus on swordmasters, but some fast cav, some bolt throwers ect will improve that army 10-fold. mages are quite usefull, and since swordmasters guard the magic-tower-placey-thing, that will be a nice themed army.
small blocks of SM work quite well, i think 9 is best (front rank of 7 and back rank of 2) for all those ASF GW attacks.
any other questions, go see an elf, i am a dwarf for grimnars sake!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

to make a good swordmaster list you need a few things.

The first is a mage or 2 depending on the size of the game to protect your guys from enemy mages, and potentially help them in other situations.

The second is a good core unit or 2. I would suggest a unit of 21 sea guard to start and then get spearmen from their. I suggest that many sea guard for the three ranks of spears 7 wide. after them spearmen are quite nice and help you swordmasters in combat. Archers are nice, but will rarely do enough damage to get their points back so unless you have a lot of free points and no other models don't go with archers.

After this you want to have a few unit of swordmasters of at least 14. This will give you 2 ranks of 7. This allows maximum number of attacks from your swordmasters and will still give you a rank bonus. Make sure they also have a full command to help them win their combat res.

After them I suggest at least 1 unit of cavalry that is able to get to your opponent's flank to support your swordmasters. They are somewhat expensive, but are well worth the benefit.

And finally you need a bolt thrower or two in order to give some extra firepower to your army list.

So my suggest for purchasing is:

x1 Mage
x21 Sea Guard 2 boxes
x30 Swordmasters 3 boxes
x8 Cavalry or 1 box
x1 or x2 Bolt throwers 1 or 2 sets

this should give you a decent starting list.

Feel free to ignore all of this if you feel so inclined, since these are my own observations from playing against my own opponents.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I suggest lion chariots for fast cavalry/shock troops, and HE wizards are a -mage-ing. Get one.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

The problem with High Elves is that every box you can buy is somewhat expensive... after all, the best units available to High Elves are still metal.

With that in mind, your Sword Masters will probably be your most expensive purchase, model for model.

First, pick up a battalion. That will get you two units of core troops (albeit a few too many archers for what it's worth), as well as The Holy RBT. The Silver Helms aren't too bad, either.

Then, move into your Sword Masters. Unit size won't matter so much (but anywhere between 5 and 15 is usual), so just focus on what you can afford. I'd say two units of them are fine in games of up to 2000pts, so shoot for that. At 1000pts, you can probably get by with two small units, or just one unit of Sword Masters and a small unit of Silver Helms.

So, you have your core units and your Sword Masters. Now you'll need to figure where to go from there. As was previously mentioned, High Elves have a staggering quantity of elite troops in it's Special choices. You've got a lot of decision-making ahead of you at this point, but take your time and figure out where you want to go with your Elves and you'll be okay.

I hope my rambling was of some assistance.


----------

